# needing help with RCA RT2780



## Ashadon (Sep 19, 2010)

I was giving an RCA RT2780 home theater set from a friend the only problem is the subwoofer jack(the controler one) was cord chewed off by his rabbit, and was wondering if any one knew where I could get a replacement one to either splice of soder on? it is just the white end piece the needs fixing. and I would love to get this running soon. also if this piece cant get replaced is there a way to run it with an after market sub? and does it need to be a powered or can it just be a plug in type?

any info would help 
Thank you for your time
Brien


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Radioshack for just the connector, or better yet, just buy a cable from monoprice, your local dollar store, or grab one you have laying around to cut and splice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you sure on that model number? Did you mean RCA RT2870?


----------

